# [EVDL] Rear Suspension question for 93 Ford Festiva



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ever since I changed my 93 Festiva back to golf cart batts (from AGMs), the back end is sagging bad. Why? I have 9 batts in the rear compartment and 4 under the rear seat. The car has strust front and rear. the rear is the issue. Does anyone have an idea how to fix the ride height? It isn't like there are a lot of upgrade parts or a towing package for a Festiva. Maybe I am just stuck with a low rider ... I don't think just replacing them with new struts will make much of a difference, even though they are original, but only 12,500 total miles on them.

Steve




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are the golf cart batteries that much heavier? I just confirmed online that
your Festiva has coil springs in the rear. Even if the new batteries aren't
any heavier it may be coincidental - I wouldn't be surprised if your rear
springs have worn out from the extra weight. New struts may also be needed
but my understanding is that they're just there to even out the bumps - it's
the springs that hold up most of the weight.

Why not call a place like Coil Spring Specialties in Kansas
http://www.coilsprings.com/custom/index.html ? All you have to do is tell
them the make and model and how much weight you;ve added and they can custom
make a set of springs that will accommodate the extra weight you've added.
I did that with my Plymouth Colt (a not much larger vehicle) and my ride
height is now essentially the same as the original and I have 10 Group 31
batteries (about 650 lbs) all in the rear. It cost me about $400 for the
pair (not cheap but I think worth the expense).

- Peter Flipsen Jr
http://www.evalbum.com/1974






> Steve Powers <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Ever since I changed my 93 Festiva back to golf cart batts (from AGMs), the
> > back end is sagging bad. Why? I have 9 batts in the rear compartment and 4
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Steve,

See if air shocks will work. That's all I use on my EV which has 4640 lbs 
on the rear axle. I use Monroe's that is good to 120 PSI. I first measure 
the length of the original shock while the vehicle is on grade and measure 
the length again after it is raise. Measure the the clearances around the 
existing shock.

Then go to a auto parts store and see if there is a air shock for you 
vehicle. Look in the engineering section of the shock catalog to match to 
see what the extended length is for that shock or pick out a shock that 
matches the lengths you measure if one is not listed for your vehicle.

Sometimes you may have to put on fittings on one end of this type of shock 
to extended away from the shock mount for clearance. I had to beef up the 
lower shop mount by welding a thick washer over the bolt hole and use a 3/4 
inch grade 8 bolt instead of the stock bolt.

Before I air them up, I put in several drops of O-ring oil or some times 
call A/C oil, which preserves the air shocks rubber a lot longer. I had 
these type of shocks on my EV since 1985 and still going.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steve Powers" <[email protected]>
To: "ev" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, October 14, 2009 2:41 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Rear Suspension question for 93 Ford Festiva


> Ever since I changed my 93 Festiva back to golf cart batts (from AGMs), 
> the back end is sagging bad. Why? I have 9 batts in the rear compartment 
> and 4 under the rear seat. The car has strust front and rear. the rear 
> is the issue. Does anyone have an idea how to fix the ride height? It 
> isn't like there are a lot of upgrade parts or a towing package for a 
> Festiva. Maybe I am just stuck with a low rider ... I don't think just 
> replacing them with new struts will make much of a difference, even though 
> they are original, but only 12,500 total miles on them.
>
> Steve
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have air shocks on my car also, but they leak air and I have to
refill them every few days. It's really really annoying

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Jon,

I do not use the air line kits that come with the air shocks. I went to a 
semi truck parts dealer to get fittings and airlines that they use for there 
rigs.

I use 1/4 OD lines and brass fittings. Lubricate all O-rings with A/C 
O-ring oil before assembly. Add a bit into the air inlet fitting the next 
time you air up.

The only time I have to add air, is in the winter to these lines and my 
tires.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, October 15, 2009 10:00 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Rear Suspension question for 93 Ford Festiva


> I have air shocks on my car also, but they leak air and I have to
> refill them every few days. It's really really annoying
>
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

